# Looking for a early safety frame



## slowroller1842 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm interested in buying a turn of the (last) century safety frame.  I'm not too picky at this point.  I kind of just want to see what's available and go from there.  Thanks.


----------



## ace (Apr 7, 2010)

Boys or girls frame? Price range?
Ace.


----------



## slowroller1842 (Apr 7, 2010)

A boys frame.  Ideally i'm looking for something under $200.  I guess I should educate myself more on these bikes. (I'm a prewar balloon guy that's branching out) Are there any goods books out there on this era of bikes?  I've learned a few things from the book American Bicycles and also from browsing the Copake site.  I've seen some cool smaller racer/track type frames with original paint and badges in this price range but I'm not sure how common that is. A fairly complete bike would be considered as well. Thanks.


----------



## ace (Apr 8, 2010)

I have an early 1890s boys frame with some extras on it but it's above your price range ($350). I also have a complete 1897 boys bike (no headbadge) with adjustable handle bars, cained seat, rat trap peddles, large sprocket, and wood wheels ($650). I like prewar balloon bikes and like to trade also. email me for pics if your interested. 
Thanks!
Ace


----------



## slowroller1842 (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks ace. I'd love to see some pics.  PM sent.


----------



## ace (Apr 13, 2010)

1897 bike


----------



## ace (Apr 13, 2010)

1897 cained seat.


----------



## ace (Apr 13, 2010)

1897 Adjustable bars.


----------



## ohdeebee (May 18, 2010)

Also looking for an old safety bike. Mens. Preferably pre-1900 but am open to other options. Sorry about hijacking the post!


----------



## mre straightbar (May 18, 2010)

so im curious if we ike these bikes and want to stick with period correct parts does that mean we have to ride in period correct garb?


----------



## ohdeebee (May 19, 2010)

mre straightbar said:


> so im curious if we ike these bikes and want to stick with period correct parts does that mean we have to ride in period correct garb?




I'm working with a local seamstress to see what she can do about that little issue. It just seems like the right thing to do.


----------

